# Sig Sauer P220 safety features?



## Candy_man

Anybody here have any information regarding the Sig P220 safety features.  I have checked this gun out and I am thinking about buying one.  The only thing I am sort of concerned with is the lack of safety features.  I know it has a de-cocking mechanism, but I was wondering if there are any other safety measures.   Any information from you guys would be great.  I do love the feel of this gun and am looking forward to shooting one, so any other pertinent info is appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## KenpoTex

As with any other modern pistol (at least all of those from reputable manufacturers), it won't fire unless you pull the trigger.


----------



## Grenadier

Candy_man said:


> Anybody here have any information regarding the Sig P220 safety features. I have checked this gun out and I am thinking about buying one. The only thing I am sort of concerned with is the lack of safety features. I know it has a de-cocking mechanism, but I was wondering if there are any other safety measures. Any information from you guys would be great. I do love the feel of this gun and am looking forward to shooting one, so any other pertinent info is appreciated. Thanks


 
There are four safety features:

-Decocking lever

-Patented automatic firing pin safety block

-Safety intercept notch

-Trigger bar disconnector

There is no need for a manual safety, as long as someone knows to keep his finger out of the trigger guard until ready to fire.  

If someone were incapable of using that kind of awareness, then how could he trust himself to engage a manual safety in the first place?  

In a nutshell, as Andy pointed out, the gun will not discharge, unless someone puts his finger in the trigger guard, and pulls the trigger.


----------



## zDom

For what it's worth, I've been VERY happy with my Sig P226 (.40 cal, and about to buy a .357-sig barrel for it).


----------



## clfsean

Grenadier said:


> There are four safety features:
> 
> -Decocking lever
> 
> -Patented automatic firing pin safety block
> 
> -Safety intercept notch
> 
> -Trigger bar disconnector
> 
> There is no need for a manual safety, as long as someone knows to keep his finger out of the trigger guard until ready to fire.
> 
> If someone were incapable of using that kind of awareness, then how could he trust himself to engage a manual safety in the first place?
> 
> In a nutshell, as Andy pointed out, the gun will not discharge, unless someone puts his finger in the trigger guard, and pulls the trigger.



Exactly... 

The same features are found on other Sig models as well. 

A buddy of mine dropped his P228 out of a very worn holster. It hit the ground on the hammer pointed at his face from about 3 feet on the floor of his store. Besides the damage done to his pride & a pair of FotL's, the Sig never came close to firing. When he checked the round that was chambered, there was nothing even resembling a mark on the primer to appear like pin moved forward. Also the hammer & rest of the firearm was unblemished & continues to fire today like nothing ever happened.


----------



## clfsean

zDom said:


> For what it's worth, I've been VERY happy with my Sig P226 (.40 cal, and about to buy a .357-sig barrel for it).



I had a P229 with the two barrels. I actually preferred the .40S&W over the .357Sig when firing. The .40S&W felt better in my hand. It wasn't as "punchy" as the .357Sig to me... if that's an accurate description.


----------



## zDom

I predict the .40 will remain my round of choice &#8212; but it would be nice to have a backup caliber for those times when I am unable to find any .40s.

(been lucky enough so far to keep a couple of hundred rounds ahead of the 50 I shoot weekly).

I would love to have a 229, too, if I could afford one, but I think I will go even smaller and go with a 239 first (also, when I can afford one if ever) for a carry. Maybe.

Also seriously considering a S&W 442 or 642 since I almost NEVER wear a belt (thinking a pocket holster).

That, or getting into the habit of wearing a big thick belt. Sigh. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## Deaf Smith

Keep one thing in mind about decockers of any type....

If you forget to decock you are sticking a cocked weapon with a light trigger pull back into your holster!

So always practice decocking when on the range. Even if you just draw and not fire a shot, flip the lever down on the Sig's frame, or the lever on the side of the slide for such as Smith 5900s and Beretta 92s.

I've heard of more than a few LEOs having their guns go off in their holsters when things got exciting.

Deaf


----------



## Grenadier

zDom said:


> Also seriously considering a S&W 442 or 642 since I almost NEVER wear a belt (thinking a pocket holster).


 
I picked up a 442 last year:

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65257&highlight=442

Great little gun.  Disappears into the front pocket of a pair of cargo shorts, and doesn't move around much at all, even with my inexpensive Uncle Mike's pocket holster.  I'd imagine that it could be even more comfortable if I bought a nice Mitch Rosen pocket holster, but for now, this does just fine during the hot months.  




> That, or getting into the habit of wearing a big thick belt. Sigh. Haven't decided yet.


 
If you get a properly contoured belt, you won't find it any different from any other dress belt.  Again, someone the likes of Milt Sparks or Mitch Rosen could make a really nice gun belt that doesn't look like a gun belt.  

http://www.mitchrosen.com/product_line/belts/body_belts.html

Yes, it's not cheap, but it's probably the last belt you'll ever buy, as long as your waistline remains constant.  

These are very comfortable to use, and don't "pinch" like some others do.


----------



## Candy_man

Guys thanks a lot for your replies.  I really appreciate the information.  Grenadier is there any way you could explain the saftey features you referenced in your reply.  I know what the decocker is but the other features you mentioned I know nothing about.  Thanks

 -Patented automatic firing pin safety block

-Safety intercept notch

-Trigger bar disconnector


----------



## zDom

Deaf Smith said:


> Keep one thing in mind about decockers of any type....
> 
> If you forget to decock you are sticking a cocked weapon with a light trigger pull back into your holster!
> 
> So always practice decocking when on the range. Even if you just draw and not fire a shot, flip the lever down on the Sig's frame, or the lever on the side of the slide for such as Smith 5900s and Beretta 92s.
> 
> I've heard of more than a few LEOs having their guns go off in their holsters when things got exciting.
> 
> Deaf



While at the range, I do several decocks/double action shots  not for the reason you mention, but to hone my marksmanship with the harder double action trigger pull.

Since the Sig was my first firearm, I don't think holstering with a hammer back would be an issue for me. For someone used to the "cocked and locked" 1911s, though.... well ... they have some re-training to do, I think.


----------



## Grenadier

Candy_man said:


> -Patented automatic firing pin safety block


 
Firing pin safety blocks prevent the firing pin from going forward, unless the trigger is actually pulled.  Thus, if you hit the back of the gun with an object, even if the firing pin part had been struck, the block is going to prevent the round from detonating.  

The only way to disengage the safety block is to pull the trigger.  



> -Safety intercept notch


 
Holds the hammer a short distance away from the firing pin.  



> -Trigger bar disconnector


 
Basically a mechanism that prevents the firing mechanism from engaging again, until the trigger is actually released.  

This wiki page is actually a well-written one, and does a fair job of explaining such features.


----------



## zDom

Grenadier said:


> Firing pin safety blocks prevent the firing pin from going forward, unless the trigger is actually pulled.  Thus, if you hit the back of the gun with an object, even if the firing pin part had been struck, the block is going to prevent the round from detonating.
> 
> The only way to disengage the safety block is to pull the trigger.



Which is also why they caution to NOT lower the hammer by pulling the trigger and lowering it with your thumb (as is done with revolvers) &#8212; ONLY use the decocking lever.


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Candy_man said:


> Guys thanks a lot for your replies. I really appreciate the information. Grenadier is there any way you could explain the saftey features you referenced in your reply. I know what the decocker is but the other features you mentioned I know nothing about. Thanks
> 
> -Patented automatic firing pin safety block
> 
> -Safety intercept notch
> 
> -Trigger bar disconnector


 

Basically, those components are built into the gun itself and are, for all practical purposes, "Always on". The gun cannot fire until they are all deactivated at once and the only way to deactivate them all at once is to pull the trigger. By which time you would want it to go off anyway else you would not be pulling it. 

So you're good to go.


----------



## Candy_man

Awesome, thanks a lot for all the information.  Sounds like my next purchase for sure.


----------

